# EMTB Trama bag need



## james (Jan 4, 2008)

*EMTB Trama bag needed*

I am Deploying to Iraq soon and I need a good Trama bag for me and my fellow EMTB Soldiers. Any one know were I can get one.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 4, 2008)

I moved the thread to our Military section as we have quite a few military personnel here who would give you not only suggestions on a good bag but also one that you are allowed to deploy with.


----------



## james (Jan 4, 2008)

thank you for the help


----------



## seanm028 (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't know what's allowed while being deployed, but I really like Iron Duck bags.  They're tough, and practical in design.

I got my bag from SaveLives.com: http://www.savelives.com/products/cat/6/sub/1/Trauma-Bags


----------



## james (Jan 4, 2008)

Does any one have an (NSN- National stock number) for a medic bag in the us army supply system


----------



## firecoins (Jan 4, 2008)

www.galls.com


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 4, 2008)

james said:


> Does any one have an (NSN- National stock number) for a medic bag in the us army supply system


 
Find/call/seek out someone in your logistics chain and ask them; they are the ones you will be going through to get it anyway and you might as well get them involved early. If all else fails (or if your loggies are lame), contact someone at the sourcing vendor and ask them if they are in the GSA catalog. If they aren't, they won't have an NSN anyway, and if they are you should be able to get it with no problem. In the meantime, try https://www.gsaadvantage.gov/advgsa/advantage/main/start_page.do


----------



## Flight-LP (Jan 4, 2008)

james said:


> I am Deploying to Iraq soon and I need a good Trama bag for me and my fellow EMTB Soldiers. Any one know were I can get one.



Would it not stand to reason that if you needed a trauma bag, you would be issued one? Are you being assigned as a medic? If not, why do you need one?


----------



## james (Jan 5, 2008)

thanks tincanfireman that was what I am looking for


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 5, 2008)

You're welcome, and come home safe!


----------



## certguy (Jan 6, 2008)

*Trauma bag*

Hi James ,
   Colordao cases.com has some good bags but I don't know if they have any in colors you can use in a combat situation . Never hurts to check though . I've got thier Long's Peak bag and it's pretty good but that one wouldn't be so good for combat .  Keep your head down , stay strong and safe , and I'll be praying for ya. 


                           God Bless ,

                                Craig
                            Former USN ( Iranian Hostage Crisis )


----------



## rollingbones (Feb 4, 2008)

Don't they issue you what you need?   I was about to suggest you get something that is "drab" and not blue, yellow, orange or red.  If it has an EMS Star on it, cover it or remove it.  Try to not look too much like a medic...they make desirable targets.  During Nam they were a primary target and we ALL want you and all your bud's to come home safe and alive.  One other thing...travel lite when you need to, but I'm sure the Military will help guide you on that one...h34r:


----------



## james (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for all your help Im glad I signed up for this forum.


----------



## james (Feb 9, 2008)

No the Army does not always give you all the equepment that you need to deploy with. And no I am not going to be a Medic, But there will not be a medic assigned to us so me and my Soliers will do the job because my unit will be in a bad area so we need more than a fisrt aid kit that the army gave us.


----------



## cfrench (Feb 12, 2008)

Google Tactical Tailor, Chinook medical, North American rescue products, blackhawk, Eagle. There are some very durable products out there that are getting some serious workouts and passing or failing.


----------



## akflightmedic (Feb 19, 2008)

Almost EVERYONE in the Army is trained as CLS (combat life saver). They are trying to negate the need for a medic on every mission as most people can be trained very quick and for minimal dollar on how to perform basic first aid. This class also teaches them IV's, basically large bore in large vein.

They practice a few times on each other and then they are CLS certified.

There are CLS bags in every vehicle and at certain areas within the camp, usually at the CCP (casualty collection point).

A LOT of the guys also make up their own kits, it is very common practice here. Several times a week, I have guys asking me what they should carry and hitting me up for supplies.

There are many guys who are medics or EMTs back home as well, however their MOS is an entirely different field over here. They too feel better about carrying extra equipment to treat the guys in their unit.

They will not get in trouble for doing so either.


----------



## james (Mar 17, 2008)

Well I am back from Iraq, I had to come home early because I was wounded. Not exactly what I was hoping for when I went there. I am glad My soldiers went to EMT school before we deployed. If it wasnt for the school I might not have made it home. I was bleeding out from a lac to the neck and one of my EMT Soldiers can and helped me out. I will make a full recovery thanks to him.

P.S. I hate IED's


----------



## Tincanfireman (Mar 17, 2008)

James,
         A wonderful testament to your troops!  While you returned home wounded, you returned home alive.  Here's hoping you have a swift recovery from your injuries. Best wishes!!  TF


----------



## firecoins (Mar 17, 2008)

james said:


> Well I am back from Iraq, I had to come home early because I was wounded. Not exactly what I was hoping for when I went there. I am glad My soldiers went to EMT school before we deployed. If it wasnt for the school I might not have made it home. I was bleeding out from a lac to the neck and one of my EMT Soldiers can and helped me out. I will make a full recovery thanks to him.
> 
> P.S. I hate IED's



Thank God you made it home okay.  Thank you for your service.


----------



## james (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for all your support. I really appreciate it, I am glad I signed up for the site. Oh yeah if you are ever in Iraq *DO NOT LET A NEW SOLDIER DRIVE!!!!*


----------



## Tincanfireman (Mar 17, 2008)

james said:


> Thanks for all your support. I really appreciate it, I am glad I signed up for the site. Oh yeah if you are ever in Iraq *DO NOT LET A NEW SOLDIER DRIVE!!!!*


 
As the Dad of a brand new Soldier, I am all about letting those who know what they are doing do it and leaving the noobs in the back seat for awhile...


----------



## james (Mar 18, 2008)

what mos is your he or she doing? MOS is the job they do. I am a 88m Truck driver, stationed in Germany but im moving to baltimore soon.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Mar 18, 2008)

I forget his MOS (I'm retired Air Force, so all the Army jargon is still new to me) but it's chemical ordnance.


----------

